# WWF



## spas (Apr 20, 2007)

NO its not smack down!

I think that companies or even charities with easily edited logos are in danger of having the piss taken out of them.

Cliky Here

Personally I think it could make quite a statement if you took the text off the top.

I know its a horrible blood effect.


----------



## tshu (Apr 20, 2007)

Panadas...?


----------



## spas (Apr 20, 2007)

Did I mention it is Hitlers birthday today!


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(spas @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Did I mention it is Hitlers birthday today!


----------



## pewpz (Apr 24, 2007)

Every company has editable logos, rules about altering them, and most likely a legal team to keep their corporate image in check.

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com

Hundreds of thousands of logos in editable vector formats.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Panadas...?


I don't get it either...


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 24, 2007)

Panda = The logo of the WWF (World Wildlife Fund), a UK organisation who work to save endangered animals from extinction. They had the name WWF before the wrestling people nabbed it.


----------



## tshu (Apr 24, 2007)

Ya, you're right Psyfira, but what are Pan_A_das?


----------



## Shinji (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> Panda = The logo of the WWF (World Wildlife Fund), a UK organisation who work to save endangered animals from extinction. They had the name WWF before the wrestling people nabbed it.


45 years if I remember correctly (did a report on them in middle school)....


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> Ya, you're right Psyfira, but what are Pan_A_das?


Dyslexic pandas. Or dyslexic panadols. Pandas on panadol? Who knows.


----------



## spas (May 9, 2007)

photo shopping + late nights = spelling mistakes!

pandas*


----------



## Samutz (May 10, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?q=defineanada


----------



## spas (May 23, 2007)

yes it was a joke you see I did that on purpose!


----------



## lblk32 (Jun 2, 2007)

what is that?


----------

